# HUH!!! Who is this??? Someone I don't know!!!!



## Xue Sheng (May 28, 2009)

I was killing time web search Martial Arts like I do from time to time and the name Sifu Alan Wong popped up in the Albany NY area teaching Shaolin Kung Fu. I have never heard of him and I did not know there was a Shaolin sifu anywhere near me... and to be honest I still don't.

I am not looking to go train there, I am happy where I am, I am just curious.

Has anyone heard of a sifu Alan Wong that teaches Shaolin Kung Fu and if so is it Shaolin Changquan or Modern Shaolin Wushu and dance?

I also found a Filipino Escrima- Stick and knife fighting teacher that I did not know was here but I know the name form another style and I dont doubt he is legit. But regardless anyone know sifu Alan Wong?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 28, 2009)

On the way home from work I was thinking that there was a guy I meant once, years ago, who was from Taiwan that almost ripped me in two doing tuishou and he trained Shaolin Long Fist with the same guy Yang Jwing Ming learned from and he also new Dr Yang from there, they were class mates in Shaolin. I found Sifu Alan Wong's number and I will have to give him a call to see if this is the same guy, I can&#8217;t remember that guys name but he was damn powerful and Shaolin Long Fist and Taiji, also from the same guy Dr Yang learned taijiquan from or possibly learned taiji from Dr Yang while he was still in Taiwan, I don't remember, but he was mainly Shaolin.

This guy showed up at my first sifu's school for about a month, thought it was silly and left to teach his son Shaolin Long Fist. The week after he almost ripped me in two I was going to see if I could train Shaolin with him as well but he never returned to my first sifu's school and he seemed to vanished.  

If this is the same guy I want to do some tuishou with him again it could be mighty cool.

However if anyone has any info I would appreciate it.


----------



## UNYMA (Jun 23, 2009)

I've met Sifu Wong a number of times and he and my sifu are friends.  I've not trained with him but I thought he was teaching Choi Li Fut, perhaps he also teaches Shaolin and I just don't know it.  He's also worked with my school's lion dance group a little.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 23, 2009)

UNYMA said:


> I've met Sifu Wong a number of times and he and my sifu are friends. I've not trained with him but I thought he was teaching Choi Li Fut, perhaps he also teaches Shaolin and I just don't know it. He's also worked with my school's lion dance group a little.


 
Do you know if he is from Taiwan?

I have not yet had the time to follow up on this.


----------



## UNYMA (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't know but I'll ask my sifu tomorrow and get back to you.


----------



## UNYMA (Jun 24, 2009)

My Sifu said he was not from Taiwan.  He couldn't recall where he is from originally.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks.

I was wondering because the last real Shaolinquan sifu I knew in my area was from Taiwan and he vanished without a trace several years ago.


----------



## UNYMA (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't know of any real shaolin kf in the albany area either but I have so much to learn doing what I'm doing that I just don't get out much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 other folks might know of something.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 26, 2009)

UPDATE

He is Northern Shaolin, says it is not modern Wushu and believes Modern Wushu is killing the art and he also teaches Sanshou.


----------



## pstarr (Oct 7, 2009)

I remember hearing about him back in the late 60's.  How's that for dating myself?  :boing2:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 8, 2009)

I've heard the name as well, but I know nothing about him. Xue, I think he's been mentioned here before. A search might turn more up.


----------

